# 8.2 Release run on esata sheevaplug



## Maisondouf (Sep 11, 2011)

After a lot of try with a 2GB memstick, I have installed FreeBSD on a little 20GB disk.

I follow the tutorial from Cooltrainer with some modds for esata sheevaplug

Here the kernel config file (/usr/src/sys/arm/conf/ESHEEVAPLUG) :

```
#
# Custom kernel for Marvell eSATA SheevaPlug devices.
#
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/arm/conf/SHEEVAPLUG,v 1.1.2.3.2.1 2010/06/14 02:09:06 kensmith Exp $
#
# Modds by Maisondouf
# added ata driver for eSATA port 03/09/11
# define rootfs on USB disk (da0s2a) and suppress NFS mount 10/09/11

ident		ESHEEVAPLUG
include		"../mv/kirkwood/std.sheevaplug"

options 	SOC_MV_KIRKWOOD
makeoptions	MODULES_OVERRIDE=""

#makeoptions	DEBUG=-g		#Build kernel with gdb(1) debug symbols
makeoptions	WERROR="-Werror"

options 	SCHED_4BSD		#4BSD scheduler
options 	INET			#InterNETworking
options 	INET6			#IPv6 communications protocols
options 	FFS			#Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES       # Enable FFS Soft Updates support

# intranet roofs
#options 	NFSCLIENT		#Network Filesystem Client
#options 	NFSLOCKD		#Network Lock Manager
#options 	NFS_ROOT		#NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
#options 	BOOTP
#options 	BOOTP_NFSROOT
#options 	BOOTP_NFSV3
#options 	BOOTP_WIRED_TO=mge0

# Root fs on USB device
#options 	ROOTDEVNAME=\"ufs:/dev/da0a\"
options 	ROOTDEVNAME=\"ufs:/dev/da0s2a\"

options 	SYSVSHM			#SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			#SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			#SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING #Posix P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	MUTEX_NOINLINE
options 	RWLOCK_NOINLINE
options 	NO_FFS_SNAPSHOT
options 	NO_SWAPPING

# special options
options          GEOM_PART_GPT     # GUID Partition Tables.
#This option brings the ability to have a large number of partitions on a single disk.

options          COMPAT_43         # Compatible with BSD 4.3 [KEEP THIS!]
#Compatibility with 4.3BSD. Leave this in; some programs will act strangely if you comment this out.

options         ATA_STATIC_ID           # Static device numbering
#This makes the controller number static; without this, the device numbers are dynamically allocated.
# end special options

# Debugging
options 	ALT_BREAK_TO_DEBUGGER
options 	DDB
options 	KDB


# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		vlan		# 802.1Q VLAN support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module


# Serial ports
device		uart

# Networking
device		mge			# Marvell Gigabit Ethernet controller
device		mii			# MII bus support (eth nics and usb nics)
device		e1000phy
device		bpf			# Berkeley packet filter
options		HZ=1000
options		DEVICE_POLLING

# USB
options 	USB_DEBUG	# enable debug msgs
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)


# SATA port
device		ata
device		mvs		# Marvell serial ATA
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
#option		ATA_CAM		# turn ata disks (ad, acd,...) into cam devices (ada, cd, ...)
```


----------

